# new NFAA outdoor records



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

I heard alot of NFAA Outdoor records were broken this past week in Mechanicsburg. Does anyone have the complete list of new records holders, division, scores, and rounds? Here's a start that I know of from archery talk threads.

J. Broadwater PMFS field 560
J. Broadwater PMFS hunter 560
L. Kenley CMFS hunter 560
T. Skarvan YAFFS ? ?
others?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brad Baker = 585 Animal Round, AMFS :thumb:


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

feildfool said:


> I heard alot of NFAA Outdoor records were broken this past week in Mechanicsburg. Does anyone have the complete list of new records holders, division, scores, and rounds? Here's a start that I know of from archery talk threads.
> 
> J. Broadwater PMFS field 560
> J. Broadwater PMFS hunter 560
> ...


Broadwater's 560 on the Hunter wouldn't be a new record. He, and others, have done it before.

His 587 on the Animal round would be a new record.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Timmy Ewers BHFS animal 579
Rick Stark Barebow hunter 518


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*updated list*

B. Barker AMFS animal 585
J. Broadwater PMFS field 560
J. Broadwater PMFS animal 587
L. Kenley CMFS hunter 560
T. Skarvan YAFFS ? ?
T. Ewers BHFS animal 579
R. Stark AMBB hunter 518


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

YAFFS Tristan Skarvan

Field: 546 - 2009
Hunter: 548 - 2009
3-day: 1673 - 2009

(Animal: 580 - 2008)

NFAA hasn't updated the online records since 2006


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*updated list2*

B. Barker AMFS animal 585
J. Broadwater PMFS field 560
J. Broadwater PMFS animal 587
L. Kenley CMFS hunter 560
T. Skarvan YAFFS hunter 548
T. Skarvan YAFFS field 546
T. Skarvan YAFFS animal 580(tied)
T. Skarvan YAFFS aggr 1673
T. Ewers BHFS animal 579
R. Stark AMBB hunter 518


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sure Jesse's total three day score of 1707 would have to be a record too.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

feildfool said:


> B. Barker AMFS animal 585
> J. Broadwater PMFS field 560
> J. Broadwater PMFS animal 587
> L. Kenley CMFS hunter 560
> ...


Actually, Tristan shot a 579 animal round this year which tied the pro record. She shot the 580 last year at Yankton.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

BigPete said:


> Actually, Tristan shot a 579 animal round this year which tied the pro record. She shot the 580 last year at Yankton.


So, that brings up a good question. What if a kid shoots the same distance as an adult and pro's using the same bow style shouldn't the kid own all of the records? I would think so as it's the accomplishment that matters not the age since all three divisions shoot the same target at the same distances using the same scoring system? Just my $.02

Using T. Skarvan as an example, in 2008 YAFFS animal 580.
Previous records:
YAFFS animal 573
AFFS animal 575
PFFS animal 578

reference:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/history/476-2007730-Record%20scores%20for%20Outdoor%20Nationals.pdf


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess Broadwater owns them all then,huh? LOL


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

blueglide1 said:


> I guess Broadwater owns them all then,huh? LOL


Good point!

I think a lower division shoot's scores can be compared with a higher division but not the other way around. So in J. Broadwater's case he should rightfully own all of the PMFS records but not the AMFS nor be compared with a 16 year old child in the YAMFS division. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

You are correct sir!,Thats why though that every divison has its own record.
And I still dont know why the question was brought up to begin with I hope it was just curiosity.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Also the yardage difference would play into it too.Many times I wish I were at the younger stakes!LOL


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

blueglide1 said:


> Also the yardage difference would play into it too.Many times I wish I were at the younger stakes!LOL


Yes, I did bring it up out of curiosity.

I thought that Young Adults, Adults, and Pro's all shoot the from the stakes? I could be mistaken, please enlighten me.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

:darkbeer:


blueglide1 said:


> Also the yardage difference would play into it too.Many times I wish I were at the younger stakes!LOL


The yardage difference plays into NOTHING...those are the REQUIRED yardages for the age groups.

However, Dave Cousins has shot 560 on the HUNTER round, Jimmy Butts, I think Joe Kapp, and I KNOW that Reo Wilde shot 560 hunter IN THE RAIN on SUNDAY at this year's Nationals.

The only ADULT to shoot 560 FIELD is still Jesse Broadwater; and that record at being first is his forever.

To think that in National competition outdoors....you drop more than ONE point and you are shooting for 2nd place...never thought I'd see that day. That is what I get for doing my own thinking, I guess.....:mg::angel::smile:

field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

feildfool said:


> Yes, I did bring it up out of curiosity.
> 
> I thought that Young Adults, Adults, and Pro's all shoot the from the stakes? I could be mistaken, please enlighten me.


Yes they do. It is the CUBS and the YOUTHS that shoot from the different stakes. CUBS shoot BLACK stakes up to a max of 30 yards. YOUTHS shoot up to 50 yards max and their stakes are usually BLUE.

Years ago, it used to be that if a YOUTH shot above 500 they "graduated" to adult stakes. If a CUB shot over "500" they "graduated" to YOUTH stakes. Not anymore, however.

Oh, and it also used to be, to be eligible for a "20 pin"...you had to FIRST shoot a perfect "20" on a target the size of the 35 fan or LARGER FIRST...then from that point on, you were eligible of the "20 pins" for everything the rest of that DAY...If you didn't shoot a "20" on the longer distance FIRST...then you weren't eligible for ANY 20 pins that day no matter how many "20's" you shot up close.

It was also required that you shoot a perfect 280 half to get the "Perfect Pin" and not just simply having "collected" eventually all 14 of the "20 pins" over the course of x number of shoots, months, or years....

Made the "20 Pins" something to WORK FOR, and the "Perfect Pin" only achievable by shooting the perfect half FIRST...as in all 14 targets being a "20" for that day.

My, how times have changed... but in most cases, for the better but NOT all cases, IMHO.

field14


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Young adult and youth*



blueglide1 said:


> Also the yardage difference would play into it too.Many times I wish I were at the younger stakes!LOL


This is what I mean in the yardage diff.Youth shoots shorter than YA.Hence the wish that I could shoot the shorter stakes.My God,why does everyone have to analyze something out of nothing! I didnt ask for a lesson on this or that,I was just making a light moment out of it.Geeez.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes I was berrating myself.LOL just anothe out of body experience.:BangHead:


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> i'm sure jesse's total three day score of 1707 would have to be a record too.


duh!


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

feildfool said:


> So, that brings up a good question. What if a kid shoots the same distance as an adult and pro's using the same bow style shouldn't the kid own all of the records? I would think so as it's the accomplishment that matters not the age since all three divisions shoot the same target at the same distances using the same scoring system? Just my $.02
> 
> Using T. Skarvan as an example, in 2008 YAFFS animal 580.
> Previous records:
> ...


That isn't how it works. 

The yardages are certainly the same but I'm not sure how anyone could set a record for a division when they aren't shooting with or against that division. Should they get the trophy as well? Doesn't sound right to me...not to take anything away from Ms. Skarvan, a fantastic young shooter. She'll set tons more records before she's done.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

6X60 said:


> That isn't how it works.
> 
> The yardages are certainly the same but I'm not sure how anyone could set a record for a division when they aren't shooting with or against that division. Should they get the trophy as well? Doesn't sound right to me...not to take anything away from Ms. Skarvan, a fantastic young shooter. She'll set tons more records before she's done.


I see......you're absolutely right about the trophy issue. I agree that one should only be eligible to set records for the division that he/she enters. And yes, there is a chance for a lower division score to be higher division, but that's the way it goes. This has been an eye-opening conversation thank you all for taking time to talk.
:darkbeer:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Timmy Ewers 554 Field round in BHFS is a new record along with the animal round.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> The yardage difference plays into NOTHING...those are the REQUIRED yardages for the age groups.
> 
> ...


Not to take anything away from Reo's 560....but he didn't shoot a 560 in the rain. It rained for about 4 targets yesterday morning. The sun was out and it was bright and humid by the time I was on target 8...most people had their umbies and rain gear off by target 3 or 4. The rain didn't effect anything really yesterday.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not to take anything away from Reo's 560....but he didn't shoot a 560 in the rain. It rained for about 4 targets yesterday morning. The sun was out and it was bright and humid by the time I was on target 8...most people had their umbies and rain gear off by target 3 or 4. The rain didn't effect anything really yesterday.


Oh come on Golf has had the big three and now they got Tiger Woods, Nascar has the pass in the grass. 
So yep now archery has the big three: Jessie, Reo, and Dave, and we need Reo's 560 in the rain. Just sounds good. I mean we have got to have something to go along with Jessie's back to back 560's in the heat and the animals in the Fog..


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

feildfool said:


> I see......you're absolutely right about the trophy issue. I agree that one should only be eligible to set records for the division that he/she enters. And yes, there is a chance for a lower division score to be higher division, but that's the way it goes. This has been an eye-opening conversation thank you all for taking time to talk.
> :darkbeer:


Just a side-light for Trystan Skarvan. This past December, at the Presley's Midwest Open Indoor Tournament, Trystan took the OVERALL FEMALE, Trophy division award by shooting the highest score. She shot "full distance" (obviously, since only CUBS shoot 10 yards), and outscored her nearest adult competitor, and all other TROPHY division ladies to win the OVERALL HIGH SCORE award for the TROPHY division. By having our "special overall award" for the top male and top female scores in both the TROPHY and CHAMPIONSHIP divisions...this means that the "Adult Male FS or the Adult Female Freestyle doesn't automatically win the overall.. EVERYONE, including the CUBS are eligible for the OVERALL if they can muster the highest score. The past two years, a CUB has been in the running up until nearly the end of the 330 round in the TROPHY division! This year, a Young Adult accomplished it.
The CHAMPIONSHIP Overall was won by Erika Anschutz.

Trystan can shoot...it isn't a fluke folks...Congrats on yet another win for her!

field14


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Perfect Animal*

My understanding is that you have to shoot a 560 (all 20's) without using any of the points from the dots to get the perfect animal pin. This year is the third time I have done it and all three were at a Nationals. As a side note, they 
are giving perfect animal pins at the sectionals for a 280 with no dots because at most sectional tournaments they 
only shoot 14 animals. This is questionable because of the difference in difficulty between shooting perfect on 28 vs 14.
Jbird


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Ben Cleland shot a 581 animal round in YAMFS which is a new national record.


----------

